# Melt & Pour lumpy while melting



## Sallyj (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and need to pick some experienced brains please. Am making my first batch of melt & pour, am melting in a double boiler. The soap is melting but is going lumpy every time, it looks like cottage cheese. Have tried a whisk, a metal spoon and a silicone spatula but nothing is getting rid of the lumps. I have also tried melting on a low heat , medium and high but same results. It seems to nearly melt and then starts forming these lumps. Can anyone help please. I don't have a microwave so can't melt it that way.

Thanks in advance

Sally


----------



## Genny (Jul 7, 2012)

It sounds like it's melting and then starting to set up.  Do you have a cover on the pan?


----------



## Sallyj (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Genny, no I don't have a cover, I wasn't sure I needed one as I thought you had to stir constantly. Am a bit confused to be honest as have read about 30 ways of doing it and they all use a microwave, not many hints and tips for using a pan. Should I try with a cover?

Thanks

Sally


----------



## Genny (Jul 7, 2012)

As long as you have enough water in the double boiler, then you shouldn't have to stir it constantly.  I'd cover it, stir, cover it again, stir until it's completely melted.  Covering it will help keep the moisture from evaporating from the soap & will keep the air from setting the soap up.

I hope it works for you.  If not, there's those boiling bags from Reynolds.  You just put the soap in there, place it in boiling water and it melts it.  Works pretty good.


----------



## Sallyj (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the help Genny, will try it now. I'm in Ireland and we don't have a Reynolds but will have a look online.

Thanks again

Sally


----------

